# diffuser design?



## rober49 (Jun 25, 2016)

I have an older original Oklahoma joe longhorn offset smoker. I was looking around the horizon smoker website & found that they make a diffuser for Oklahoma joe smokers. near the firebox the plate has holes that graduate in size the farther the they get from the firebox. I was at a local restaurant supply house & they have 18" x 26" heavy aluminum baking sheets with & without holes

( 3/16"). i'm thinking about getting a perforated sheet for next to the firebox & a solid sheet at the exhaust end. any thoughts?


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 25, 2016)

rober49 said:


> I have an older original Oklahoma joe longhorn offset smoker. I was looking around the horizon smoker website & found that they make a diffuser for Oklahoma joe smokers. near the firebox the plate has holes that graduate in size the farther the they get from the firebox. I was at a local restaurant supply house & they have 18" x 26" heavy aluminum baking sheets with & without holes
> ( 3/16"). i'm thinking about getting a perforated sheet for next to the firebox & a solid sheet at the exhaust end. any thoughts?


I could be wrong, but I think it's supposed to be the other way around.


----------



## rober49 (Jun 25, 2016)

you're correct. I looked the horizon site again. the holes start out smaller nearest the firebox & get larger as they go. still-if I put the solid sheet next to the firebox does this sound like it work? since the holes are small maybe both sheets should have holes??


----------



## joe black (Jun 25, 2016)

IMO,  the holes should begin within about 6-8" from the FB.  I think that some heat and smoke needs to get to the CC as soon as possible.  I'm not a builder, but this arrangement works in my smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm thinking aluminum won't work too well...  It may burn up...


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 25, 2016)

IMG_1041.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 25, 2016





I used a solid sheet, but you'll notice there's a gap on the sides due to the curve. I put a second narrower sheet at the end of the baffle with about a half inch gap.
I haven't gotten around to diffuser plates yet. It seems to work pretty well as is. There's a 30 to 50 degree difference from one end to the other, but I've learned to work with it :-)
Dan


----------



## rober49 (Jun 25, 2016)

the baking sheets are fairly stout & won't be directly over the fire so I think they should hold up. they're only $7.30 each so if the should fail it would not be that big of a deal. I have a slightly lighter gauge pizza pan directly over the fire of my weber kettle with a Cajun bandit smoker ring & it's holding up fine. I have a piece of steel plate that I can use as the angled piece covering the hole at the firebox. that would put the 1st sheet roughly between 5 -8" from the end. i'll give it a try until I have time to get to the local scrap yard & find some steel. i'll do a follow up & let y'all know how it goes.

the only other question is whether I should trade the solid sheet for another perforated one.

here's the horizon diffuser


----------



## joe black (Jun 25, 2016)

I have the Horizon type like in the pic and it works great for me.  Why not try each one to give you a point of reference.  But remember, the smoke and heat need a way to get up into the cooking grate area.  Experimenting is the fun part of stick burning in an offset.

Good luck with it,  Joe


----------

